# PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht



## jackdanielspcgh (22. Februar 2017)

*PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hoffe ich schreibe im richtigen Forum, wusste nich so genau wohin 

seit einigen Tagen hab ich eim seltsames Problem:
mein PC (selbst zusammengebaut, es gab bisher keine Probleme), fährt beim ersten Start nicht mehr hoch.
Es kommt nur das Asus Startbild (Asus Z170 Pro Gaming MB) mit dem Hinweise wie man Bios startet.
Bios starten funktioniert leider nicht. Der PC friert an dieser Stelle quasi ein.
Drücke ich jetzt am Gehäuse die "Reboot" Taste fährt der PC aber ganz normal ohne Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges hoch. 
Alles funktioniert einwandfrei.

Beim erstmaligen Start"versuch" leuchtet die Boot Device LED auf dem MB.
Im Bios ist allerdings alles korrekt eingestellt. Die Win Partition mit dem Bootsektor steht an erster Stelle.

Beim reset hochfahren leuchtet die LED dann nicht mehr.

Ein paar Daten zum PC:
Asus Z170Pro MB
I7 6700k @4,5Ghz
Corsair Be Quiet 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil 630W
GTX 970
16gb Corsar 2133 Ram
Samsugn SSD Pro 250gb Win
2 weitere SSD für Programme, etc

Wo könnte das Problem liegen? 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Klemm mal alle anderen Laufwerke ab,ausser der Platte wo Win installiert worden ist.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Einmal komplett vom Strom trennen, den Powerknopf für 15sek drücken und erneut testen. Oder das alte L8 hat dir schon die Platten gegrillt, einmal mit CrystalDiskInfo checken

Edit: WTF



jackdanielspcgh schrieb:


> *Corsair Be Quiet* 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil 630W


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (22. Februar 2017)

*PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

ich teste, melde ich dann zurück.
Was ist ein L8? Das Netzteil.... scheint ein nicht so gutes teil zu sein deinen smileys nach, haste ne Empfehlung??


Edit: Crystal Disk Info spuckt überall "gut" und 100% aus...!

Edit2: vom Strom trennen etc. hat nix gebracht, werde die Festplatten also mal abklemmen, da komme ich aber frühestens heute Abend zu.
Die Sache mit dem Netzteil würde mich trotzdem interessieren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Die Smileys beziehen sich eher auf das "Corsair Be Quiet!". Das gibt es nicht, entweder ist es ein CX Schinken oä von Corsair mit 630W oder aber ein L7/L8 von Be Quiet! mit 630W 

Für dein Rechner reicht ein L10 400W aus


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Haha ok 
Richtig ist be quiet L8 CM 630W


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Hier nochmal eine Erklärung, warum dein NT für diesen Rechner sch.... semi-gut geeignet ist



Spoiler






Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass das L8 Gruppenreguliert ist.
> 
> Gruppe bedeutet, dass die drei Spannungen im Netzteil, also 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt gemeinsam erzeugt werden.
> Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die drei Spannungen voneinander abhängig sind.
> ...


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Danke!!

Hab doch noch schnell die restlichen SSDs abgeklemmt, Problem besteht weiterhin!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Nimm die Übertaktung der CPU raus (CMOS reset, entweder hinten am MB, wenn ein Taster vorhanden ist (PC ausgeschalteter Zustand), oder per Jumper (Handbuch)), ansonten die igp der CPU verwenden und die 970 mal entfernen


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Übertaktung hatte ich gestern schonmal rausgenommen, ohne CMOS reset, das hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Hier gibs ne Lösung:Asus z170 Boot Device Led leuchtet / kein Bild
Ob die auch für dich zutrifft weiß ich nicht,weil anderes Board.Dort war es wohl der Ram.Kannst ja mal testen.


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Moin zusammen,

vor dem CMOS reset hab ich den RAM überprüft, Es scheint tatsächlich daran zu liegen.
Hab 2x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR 4 2666 auf den Steckplätzen A1/B1.
Den Riegen auf B1 ausgebaut, alles funzt, testweise beide wieder auf A2/B2 -> PC startet nicht,
Dann beide auf A1/B1 und der PC fährt wieder ganz normal hoch!

Werde das mal im Auge behalten.... ist der RAM kaputt? Warum gehts jetzt wieder? Soll ich ihn ersetzen?


----------



## jackdanielspcgh (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt beim ersten Start nicht hoch... Hilfe gesucht*

Sorgen mach ich mir trotzdem um mein Netzteil,: ich möchte, wenn die 1080ti raus ist, meine 970 ersetzen, entweder 1080ti oder 1080. Jedenfalls ein Upgrade.
Ich denke, da sollte ich mein Netzteil erneuern: welches sollte ich nehmen? Könnt ihr einfach mal konkrete Angebote nennen? Wieviell Watt reichen aus? 
Was wäre mit dem Antec Edge Antec EDGE EDG550, PC-Netzteil schwarz'/'rot, 2x PCIe, Kabel-Management
Danke!


----------

